# Get Ready Saturday Before Dawn!



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

SUPER-SIZED ECLIPSE: Saturday morning, Dec. 10th, 2011.

Just my luck, I am between cameras at the moment.

Please share your shots of this big event!


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

steviewhy said:


> Even if you weren't between cameras, you'd have to travel to the west coast to see it.


I was my understanding from the video that the East could see some, just lesser, no?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Managed to struggle out of bed to see a clear slight partial. Sacked out for a while and came back when just short of total but behind some very thin clouds. So rather than a spectacular orange or red eclipse effect it was just possible to make out the disk with the thin sliver of light at the bottom.

Terrain would have made simultaneous viewing of the eclipse and the sunrise impossible from here.


----------

